#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ... >  .

## Goblin_Gaga

*Disklaimer:    .* 

       - .  ,  , .  .  -  ,  -   .  ()      . .    .

,         (  ):  (---),  (),  (),  ()    ,   .      ,   ,      .   ,   ,       .

   , ,    .   ()        (     ?).        .

.   ,      ,        .          .           .    -  ,         ,  ,      ,   ""   .        "",     .    .          ,      - . - ,       .      -  ,      ,   : " ?".   ,         ,  ,   .

      . Ÿ    .        .    - .   :

- ,    .
- ? -          "". ...     ,   .

 :

- ,     ?
- ? ?
-  ,     .
-  ?
-  ,          .
-  ?
-    -.
- .

     ,   - ,    .     ,      ,   ,  . ,     , :

- ,      ?
- ? ?
- ,       ?
-  ?
- !  ,          .
-  ?
-  ?    -.
- .

    .

            .               .

.

----------

:Wow:

----------

????

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:    ?
   -     ))))
 ))))

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

,      ""...   :Big Grin:

----------

!  :Wow:

----------


## li2101

...  ...

----------

